# Has anyone used the Uber Glow Light?



## Mark Brandon (Apr 30, 2016)

So I have been looking into getting this Uber light for my windshield. It seems like a good to have thing especially during night shifts. I saw it on ebay but it was pretty expensive. I also fount this website: UberLight but I'm not sure how legit they are... Has anyone used the Uber glow light and if so what are yourfeedback? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

They are nice but you dont need it. A simple magnet works for me $4 on ebay. People can see the magnet at night, unless you pick up pax in pitch black dark. I dont know but I dont think the big boob seller comes with it ;0 why she put herself in pics..lmao

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262393699660?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

I have one and pax like it. $29 shipped on ebay with a long usb cable, no remote and doesn't flash though. I have to give the pax something to find me with if there's a lot of cars in the area.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Powered...-EL-plus-6-extension-SEE-VIDEO-/162048143945?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have both the glow Uber and glow Lyft light. My pax comment on them all the time and say it helps them to find me, especially in inclement weather. I only use them during the night shift and I have the dual remote control that plugs into the cigarette lighter (better than the batteries they came with). The Uber/Lyft lights cost me about $7 on ebay and $29 for the remote control set up on Amazon. I would recommend.


----------



## Mark Brandon (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I went to get it from GlowDigi but they are sold out...lol I guess I will pick mine up from ebay. Any other things you guys use that passengers like?


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have one also and only spent like 30 bucks on it, I also added blue led lights inside this also helps with dash cam. The passengers love it and I think it is nice. Working at night it is hard for you to stand out. This I felt helped.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I've seen a few Ubers with yellow/white strobes.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

You can't use those in California. Uber pulled them from drivers because it's illegal to have a blue or red light on your vehicle.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I have both the glow Uber and glow Lyft light. My pax comment on them all the time and say it helps them to find me, especially in inclement weather. I only use them during the night shift and I have the dual remote control that plugs into the cigarette lighter (better than the batteries they came with). The Uber/Lyft lights cost me about $7 on ebay and $29 for the remote control set up on Amazon. I would recommend.


SInce you're not using the uber glow light anymore can you give it to me?


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

o


jodie said:


> SInce you're not using the uber glow light anymore can you give it to me?


me too!!


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> You can't use those in California. Uber pulled them from drivers because it's illegal to have a blue or red light on your vehicle.


California resident also, so a white strobe light is ok? I read somewhere there should be no light visible near the front of the car


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

t


Mark Brandon said:


> So I have been looking into getting this Uber light for my windshield. It seems like a good to have thing especially during night shifts. I saw it on ebay but it was pretty expensive. I also fount this website: UberLight but I'm not sure how legit they are... Has anyone used the Uber glow light and if so what are yourfeedback? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 38031


this thing is awe some


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kevin Melendez said:


> California resident also, so a white strobe light is ok? I read somewhere there should be no light visible near the front of the car


As far as I know it's only red and blue, I wouldn't go with any strobe like light.

Here's one I've looked at, I would go with green or white light.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281861912183&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the blue and the pink light for lyft. I don't strobe it (it's an option) and I do live in CA. Cops have seen me and not pulled me over. In fact last weekend two cops nodded to me (our cops are very friendly to Uber/Lyft drivers in my area). So either my lights pass or they ignore it.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Kevin Melendez said:


> no light visible near the front of the car


Hopefully, that doesn't include headlights...

And they say Texas is weird.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Under no circumstances should you display any trade dress on your car. I never have and I never will. I prefer not to make a target of myself. Furthermore, the paxs don't need to see that crap on your car because they already have a pic of your car.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

In some places, like CA, you must show trade dress. It's a $1000 fine in CA. I'm not sure about other places, but I know CA is not the only place where it's legally required.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

With your shiny Uber trade dress, you'll gain access to all those "Cab Stand Only" stands.

Every taxi driver for miles around will sing this song with you when they see your Uber logo sticker:


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> In some places, like CA, you must show trade dress. It's a $1000 fine in CA. I'm not sure about other places, but I know CA is not the only place where it's legally required.


Keep a placard above the visor and flash it as necessary. That's all I do. Besides, if you end up with a ticket it's not a moving violation, so no need to pay it. It's like a parking ticket. In 40+ years of driving I have yet to pay a parking ticket or other non-moving violation.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Never had a problem with Taxis. We all wait in the same area for rides near our local suburb downtown hotspots. We have 3 streets that all converge in the center and we wait nearby together to get the rides from the bars. No conflicts. I only keep it on when I'm driving and take them down when I'm not driving. Pax like them as they can see me easily at night (I only use them for night driving--normal trade dress for daytime).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Keep a placard above the visor and flash it as necessary. That's all I do. Besides, if you end up with a ticket it's not a moving violation, so no need to pay it. It's like a parking ticket. In 40+ years of driving I have yet to pay a parking ticket or other non-moving violation.


Do you live in CA. The law says it must be displayed in the lower right corner of the windshield. Anywhere else, is illegal. And in CA, unpaid tickets get your license suspended (parking tickets restrict your car registration). So not paying the $1000 fine at the worst prevents you from registering your car and at the most suspends your drivers license. I don't know which because I've never received one of those tickets, but I'm not willing to risk it. Plus Uber and Lyft say that you are 100% responsible for those tickets.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Never had a problem with Taxis. We all wait in the same area for rides near our local suburb downtown hotspots. We have 3 streets that all converge in the center and we wait nearby together to get the rides from the bars. No conflicts. I only keep it on when I'm driving and take them down when I'm not driving. Pax like them as they can see me easily at night (I only use them for night driving--normal trade dress for daytime).


Makes sense. My Uber car is used for one of my the businesses and I ordered it in bright orange. This little jalopy stands out like an orange M&M in a bowl of brown ones. My paxs always see me coming. The paint is my trade dress, at least from the perspective of paxs finding me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Do you live in CA. The law says it must be displayed in the lower right corner of the windshield. Anywhere else, is illegal. And in CA, unpaid tickets get your license suspended (parking tickets restrict your car registration). So not paying the $1000 fine at the worst prevents you from registering your car and at the most suspends your drivers license. I don't know which because I've never received one of those tickets, but I'm not willing to risk it. Plus Uber and Lyft say that you are 100% responsible for those tickets.


I don't drive in CA, so I'm safe.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I got a white light for use in California. The one I got runs on AA batteries, and makes an annoying high pitched noise when on. I might see if a USB cable fixes that. http://i.imgur.com/7mM1ZqY.jpg

I set mine up to magnetically mount on the Lyft stache attachment.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

I have both door side magnets as well as a light.
Shameless plug, I reviewed it on my blog Ubercollegedad.com. There's a few good pictures of it on the post. 

In brief, pax really like the light. I feel that it lends an amount of professionalism, so that they know that this is not just a converted family truckster. 
It has a transformer, which presents an audible high pitched whine. If I strain, I can hear it over the sound of the motor.
I got the light and have been very pleased at how it has helped me gain access to the front of an area during an event, it gives the guys that direct traffic a cue, and they seem to want to let me pull up right in front. I am astounded that it actually works that well. I guess I am exploiting their lack of training in safety or basic common sense, as I drive by people on foot as they stare at me (why the hell is there a car driving here?) This makes for very happy passengers and lets me get in an extra trip or two during crowded events


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Mark Brandon said:


> So I have been looking into getting this Uber light for my windshield. It seems like a good to have thing especially during night shifts. I saw it on ebay but it was pretty expensive. I also fount this website: UberLight but I'm not sure how legit they are... Has anyone used the Uber glow light and if so what are yourfeedback? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 38031


Yes, customers do like it. It helps them hop in ANY CAR that has the emblem instead of checking your license plate and car LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO. Uber opposes these for this very reason. THEY LEAD TO MUGGINGS from fake drivers. I don't advise using them unless your locality requires it and even then, why spend $30 to get one that glows? How often do you pick up in a pitch black alley? If that's where the pin is, you should be texting the customer and having them meet you in a well lit area. I have a suction cup sign that doesn't light up for those rare times when I want to use a sign at all. It was about $6 delivered off of Ebay.
I already plug in my phone and gps, and sometimes the customer's phone. Don't need another thing to plug in.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Miguel Aprender said:


> I have both door side magnets as well as a light.
> Shameless plug, I reviewed it on my blog Ubercollegedad.com. There's a few good pictures of it on the post.
> 
> In brief, pax really like the light. I feel that it lends an amount of professionalism, so that they know that this is not just a converted family truckster.
> ...


I just don't take enough pride in my "partner" to warrant putting any trade dress on my personal vehicle. In fact, I let Uber know that I will be more than happy to put Uber trade dress on my car but only if Uber execs agreed to put my other business' advertising on their personal cars. They didn't go for the offer, so my vehicle contains only advertising (vehicle wrap) for one of my other businesses. I think we reached an amicable solution.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Under no circumstances should you display any trade dress on your car. I never have and I never will. I prefer not to make a target of myself. Furthermore, the paxs don't need to see that crap on your car because they already have a pic of your car.


My local municipality doesn't require trade dress so I don't have any signage up either. I don't need the unwanted attention from angry cabbies or bored cops. And when I pull up in front of the bars at bar-close I don't want a swarm of drunk idiots trying to get in my car thinking I'm a cab that can be street-hailed (extremely enforced law in my town that says it's illegal to take street hails on TNC). My passenger has my picture, vehicle description, and license number. If they can't find me after 5 minutes, they get cancelled/no-show and I collect the $5 and move on with my life. Plus, at less than minimum wage income I'll be damned if I'm spending any money on signs, whether it's a $4 magnet or a light-up decal.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Keep a placard above the visor and flash it as necessary. That's all I do. Besides, if you end up with a ticket it's not a moving violation, so no need to pay it. It's like a parking ticket. In 40+ years of driving I have yet to pay a parking ticket or other non-moving violation.


in California after 5 parking tickets they can boot your car and impound it. Also you can't re-register it for next year with over 5 over due tickets


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber used to give lighted signs away for free a couple of years ago. It worked really well. Was sort of blue/white and plugged into USB port.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> in California after 5 parking tickets they can boot your car and impound it. Also you can't re-register it for next year with over 5 over due tickets


I'm thankful I'm not in CA. In nearly 40 years of driving I have yet to pay a non-moving violation. Incidentally, my bride and I came out of an eatery last Saturday night just as the meter maid was writing a ticket for my vehicle as the meter had run out a few minutes earlier. I explained that no ticket would be necessary, we got in the car, and we drove away. That was close! I almost had to ignore another non-moving violation.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> My local municipality doesn't require trade dress so I don't have any signage up either. I don't need the unwanted attention from angry cabbies or bored cops. And when I pull up in front of the bars at bar-close I don't want a swarm of drunk idiots trying to get in my car thinking I'm a cab that can be street-hailed (extremely enforced law in my town that says it's illegal to take street hails on TNC). My passenger has my picture, vehicle description, and license number. If they can't find me after 5 minutes, they get cancelled/no-show and I collect the $5 and move on with my life. Plus, at less than minimum wage income I'll be damned if I'm spending any money on signs, whether it's a $4 magnet or a light-up decal.


You are wise. No wait...I take that back. You are very wise.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Have had one basically since I started last October, receive multiple comments on it especially since I only drive nights. If using with batteries buy rechargeable ones to save money.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Miguel Aprender said:


> It has a transformer, which presents an audible high pitched whine. If I strain, I can hear it over the sound of the motor.


Thanks for your post and product review! Sounds like the USB powered lights have that audible whining sound, in addition to the AA battery pack. It's not a huge issue, but it might contribute to me eventually losing my mind, so I try to turn it off during long rides.

I've also noticed the light works really well for doing airport pickups. I text the passenger letting them know about the light, and when I get close they wave me over because they see me coming. It works really well for that purpose. I have a preset text message that describes the light that I send out, which has also been helpful when me and another Uber pull up simultaneously to a location.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Brandon said:


> So I have been looking into getting this Uber light for my windshield. It seems like a good to have thing especially during night shifts. I saw it on ebay but it was pretty expensive. I also fount this website: UberLight but I'm not sure how legit they are... Has anyone used the Uber glow light and if so what are yourfeedback? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 38031


It was outlawed in my City. They are cool looking, though.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> As far as I know it's only red and blue, I wouldn't go with any strobe like light.
> 
> Here's one I've looked at, I would go with green or white light.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281861912183&globalID=EBAY-US


I bought this one off your reccomendation if I don't like it I mail it to you for free


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I just don't understand why drivers are littering their cars with gauche, pointless trade dress. Don't you have more in your vehicle than to do that? I do. But then, I'm an auto enthusiast, too.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I just don't understand why drivers are littering their cars with gauche, pointless trade dress


I drive a lot at night, and noticed that Lyft passengers consistently hopped in my car faster than Uber passengers. (because of the "glowstache")I find the light helps reduce the amount of phone calls I have to make saying "look to your left, I'm the gray Civic..."

Also the back of my Uber light has a tipping sign now.


----------



## Mark Brandon (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin Melendez said:


> I bought this one off your reccomendation if I don't like it I mail it to you for free


I just received mine from uberlight,net It's very thin and bright which I like


----------



## Imac1979 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is an installation video if you get the glow light. Should help...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Those pink mustaches are ef'ng gay.... Nothing against gays, just dont want to send mixed signals  lol


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Great idea for night driving, but it also makes you a moving target in NJ by thugs, police harrasement and Taxi/Livery asshats


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

You. Can create your own 
Go to ebay order acrylic sheet, battery, and led light stip. 
Very easy to make it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I installed a train horn and the pax just LOVE IT...
If they cant find me I give it a toot and they come running...
Rakos


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

How to create your uber logo


----------

